# *AG-Guys.com JUNE Special + $2000 FREE!!



## ag-guys (Jun 2, 2005)

Dear IronMagazine Members,

Please allow me to introduce the www.AG-Guys.com June special:

http://www.ag-guys.com/specials.html

JUNE IS THE SUMMER OF CHOICE!:

Spend $150  - GET 1 FREE BOTTLE OF YOUR CHOICE

Spend $200 - GET 2 FREE BOTTLES OF YOUR CHOICE

Spend $300 - GET 3 FREE BOTTLES OF YOUR CHOICE

Spend $400 - GET 5 FREE BOTTLES OF YOUR CHOICE 

http://www.ag-guys.com/specials.html


JUNE LOTTERY:

http://www.ag-guys.com/specials.html

1st place:   $2000 of ANY products free
2nd place:  $1000 of ANY products free
3rd place:  4 bottles RCs of choice
4th Place:  40% OFF YOUR PURCHASE
5th Place:  30% OFF YOUR PURCHASE
6th Place: 20% OFF YOUR PURCHASE
7th Place: 15% OFF YOUR PURCHASE
8th Place (NEW): 5% OFF YOUR PURCHASE

http://www.ag-guys.com/specials.html

thank you,
AG
www.ag-guys.com


----------



## redspy (Jun 3, 2005)

Do you have plans to sell Albuterol?


----------



## ag-guys (Jun 9, 2005)

redspy said:
			
		

> Do you have plans to sell Albuterol?



not in the near future; we are going to be offering Levitra 20-30days.

thanks
AG
www.ag-guys.com


----------



## ZECH (Jun 11, 2005)

ag-guys said:
			
		

> not in the near future; we are going to be offering Levitra 20-30days.
> 
> thanks
> AG
> www.ag-guys.com


What is the difference between that and cialis?


----------



## ag-guys (Jun 12, 2005)

dg806 said:
			
		

> What is the difference between that and cialis?



Levitra is stronger and more potent


----------



## ZECH (Jun 12, 2005)

Cool!


----------

